# ariens 724 snow thrower



## tileman95 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have an Ariens 724, 2 stage snow thrower and it seemed to be working fine until today. It just stopped running about 5 minutes into using it and right after I added new fuel. I tried to restart it but it kept shutting off. Each time I restarted it, it would run for even fewer seconds than the time before. I changed the oil and spark plug and cleaned around the carb and govorner and emptied the fuel bowl below the carb and cleaned it too. This model's carb does not have an adjustment screw on the bowl either. Still no luck. I noticed that the new oil I just put in it is very milky now and it never even ran. It got this way from just trying to start it. Does this sound like it's ready for the trash or something that may be worth repairing? It 7 yrs old.
Thanks;
Tileman95


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

At 7 years old, I can't believe that it's ready for the scrap heap, and since it came on that suddenly, it's hard to believe that it's anything serious. Dump any snow in the tank while filling it? Set the cap down on the snow, and now the vent is plugged? Check and double check the throttle, choke, and power lever positions? Do you have a heated garage to get it into? Could be some ice or packed snow on one of the safety switches. Milky oil is often a sign of condensation in the oil, but you may have pumped gasoline, and possibly starting fluid(?) past the rings.


----------



## tileman95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response DexterII, No heated garage (that's a whole seperate issue in my life) and no snow or ice in tha gas tank or cap. You may have hit the nail on the head with the suggestion that I'm pushing gas into the oil. It's very white and milky and it's brand new oil. I think this one has me beat and am going to cave in and bring it to the local mower mart. I'm not about to delve that deep into the motor with the rings. I'm not one to give up but I'm starting to be short tempered with the wife and kids.
Thanks again and have a great new year.
Tileman95


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

When I read, "right after I added new fuel" , it suggested wrong or bad gas. Diesel or kerosene maybe?
Ron


----------



## tileman95 (Dec 27, 2010)

*ariens 724*

Thanks Ron, I wish it were that easy but no chance of wrong type of fuel not even my unleaded/oil mixed fuels. And the gas is not old and had even been treated with Stabil. I'm getting compression and the rockers are not seized. I disconnected the fuel line at the carb and when I try to start it there is no fuel being pumped out of the male connector at the carb. Should there be? I blew through it and its not clogged. 
Thanks again,
Tileman95


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, you should get fuel when you disconnect the line from the fuel tank to the carburetor, so you're getting close to the problem. I would proceed as follows. Follow that fuel line to make sure that it is not kinked. Remove the fuel cap to make sure that it is venting. Disconnect the line at the tank, to see if you have fuel leaving the tank. And finally, remove the tank, drain it, flush it, and refill it. It is possible that you have some debris in the bottom of it. It sure sounds like one of these is the culprit.


----------



## tileman95 (Dec 27, 2010)

That helps a lot. I have fuel going to carb but not leaving it. So I know the tanks line out is good. I will try exactly what you suggested and follow the line after the carb. I just need to find a warm location to work on it. I just can't handle working on it in the 20* weather anymore.
Thanks again,
Tileman95


----------



## tileman95 (Dec 27, 2010)

I am still concerned with why my fresh oil got so milky so fast without even running it. I guess if I can get it running I will change the oil and see what happens. I may have more going on here than just a fuel issue.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Whoa; I must have misunderstood. You should have fuel going to the carburetor, so that is good, but there should not be fuel leaving the carburetor, except for the air fuel mixture that goes directly to the engine. I think that I would still continue checking the line from the tank to the carburetor, to be sure that it is not restricted, but after that, I'm not sure without having my hands on it. My guess is that the second line is either a crankcase vent, or it may lead to a small "block" if you will with 2 or 3 hoses connected to it, which may be a fuel pump; with one line leading to the crankcase, and a separate breather line leading to the carb. One of those could very well be cracked or loose.


----------



## tileman95 (Dec 27, 2010)

I can't see where the 2nd line goes to because it leads under the gas tank. It's hooked up to something though because it doesn't pull out. I wonder if its a fuel pump. If it is, than that may be the culprit. The owners manual is no help at all. Sorry about the mix up and thanks again for the advise. I already bought a new one but I'm determined to get to the bottom of this and repair it.
Thanks again
Tileman95


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

tileman95 said:


> That helps a lot. I have fuel going to carb but not leaving it. So I know the tanks line out is good. I will try exactly what you suggested and follow the line after the carb. I just need to find a warm location to work on it. I just can't handle working on it in the 20* weather anymore.
> Thanks again,
> Tileman95


Are you sure you don't have gas "leaving" the carb? 

This sure sounds to me like it should be a simple fix. Unless I'm mistaken, this blower has a 7-hp Tecumseh engine on it. Pretty straightforward. No fuel pumnp.

The fact that it sputters and dies leads me to believe that your carb float is hanging up, closing off the needle valve, and cutting off the fuel.

The fact that you obviously have something in your oil that shouldn't be there, leads me to wonder if your need valve is not closing and is dumping oil down into the cylinder, past the rings and into the oil. While that could flood the engine, it wouldn't make it start, then die.


Bottom line is that you need to pop the bowl off the bottom of the carb and see what's going on inside it.


Good luck!


----------



## tileman95 (Dec 27, 2010)

I took the bowl off and things look okay to the eye. The float moves up and down freely. The motor at first would start and die. Now it won't start at all. Do you think its the a valve problem ?
Thanks
Tileman95


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

tileman95 said:


> I took the bowl off and things look okay to the eye. The float moves up and down freely. The motor at first would start and die. Now it won't start at all. Do you think its the a valve problem ?
> Thanks
> Tileman95


Boy... At this point I'm just shooting into the dark.

Is it possible that you got the bowl put back on incorrectly? A lot of small engine carb bowls are lower on one side than the other, allowing the float to go down far enough to let gas through the needle valve. Remote possibility, I suppose.

Are you SURE it's a gas problem? Check to see if you've got spark. Another long shot. It's also remotely possible that your spark plug crapped out on you.


Beyond that, I really don't know. I'd think that if you had a valve problem (rather unlikely) you would have heard something, or it would buck due to compression not being released.


Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## tileman95 (Dec 27, 2010)

You all have been a big help, I will be double checking the bowl placement. The plug is new and does have spark. I'm going to get into a warm work area and strip it down until I find something. I hope to update this thread with my findings soon.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

tileman95 said:


> You all have been a big help, I will be double checking the bowl placement. The plug is new and does have spark. I'm going to get into a warm work area and strip it down until I find something. I hope to update this thread with my findings soon.


Nothing sucks quite like working on a snowblower in the frigid cold! 


One thing you might want to try is pulling the plug, dribble some gas in the plug hole, then replace it and see if it'll start. If it starts and immediately dies, you've obviously got a fuel problem.


----------



## ianc435 (Jun 12, 2010)

DrHicks said:


> Nothing sucks quite like working on a snowblower in the frigid cold!
> 
> One thing you might want to try is pulling the plug, dribble some gas in the plug hole, then replace it and see if it'll start. If it starts and immediately dies, you've obviously got a fuel problem.


Get a can of start fluid and give a 1/4 second spray. If it kicks not spark. Try dry gas is will melt any ice in tank. Milky oil is ok. It sits out side and gets hot and cold, hot and cold, and water vaper will condense in oil. How does the compression feel when you pullmthe cord hard or easy.


We run starts all at work and they sit outside every day. The oil is milky, nature of the beast. Twin cyclinder kohler.


----------



## tileman95 (Dec 27, 2010)

I did that and it does just that. It starts and then shuts down right away. I am having a though time getting the gas tank off. I guess getting the compact model wasn't so smart after all.


----------

